# Round 10 dated june 12th



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

HI Freinds.

well round 10 came out some days ago. the last invite went to 482 points and a total of 1501 application were invited. 

Did any one on forum got the invite in last completed round


----------



## TrimVill (Aug 10, 2012)

We got invited in this round. Now working through the forms.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

TrimVill said:


> We got invited in this round. Now working through the forms.


Congrats TrimVill,

Can you guide the forum members on how many points you got? did you employ an agent?
Also if you get job offer, can you guide us your what methods you employed.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

dreamsanj said:


> Congrats TrimVill,
> 
> Can you guide the forum members on how many points you got? did you employ an agent?
> Also if you get job offer, can you guide us your what methods you employed.


An agent won't help you to get an ITA... they'll charge you a huge amount of money to do things that you could do yourself and _no immigration agent can guarantee that your application will be successful, nor can they guarantee that they can get you a job._ If an agent promises you this, _walk away_! 

You need to get your education credentials evaluated (which you can do yourself by contacting WES), you need an IELTS test result (which you must do yourself... it _must be_ IELTS - the Pearson PTE exam is not acceptable), police clearance certificates (which you can get yourself), and job reference letters (also something that you get yourself)... there is nothing that the agent does that you can't do yourself. If you have any questions about the process, you can ask questions here.

You should keep in mind that just making it past the cut-off point _does *not*_ guarantee that a candidate will receive an ITA.

There are only a set number of ITA assigned to a draw and it is not known beforehand what that number will be. 

When the cut-off score is announced, the CIC will look at the list of successful applicants and _*only the top ranked applicants will receive an invitation*_.

So, if the cut-off score was 451 and there were 850 ITA assigned to the draw and you had a score of 451 and there are 1300 people who have qualified, the 850 applicants with the highest scores will receive the ITA, while the remaining 450 will not receive an ITA and you will be returned to the general pool.

Your application is valid for a year, and at the end of that year, _you *will*_ have to reapply to enter the pool and _you *will not*_ receive an ITA just because you've been in the pool for a year... the CIC is only interested in your ranking score and they don't regard how long you've been in the pool as a reason for issuing you an ITA. 

During the year, you are welcome to improve your academic qualifications and your language scores/learn the other official language to a level of proficiency that will get you points.


----------

